# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πως ξεχωρίζουμε τα μικρά κοκατιλ από τα ενήλικα;

## demis

Παιδια επειδη ειμαι σε φαση ψαξιματος θα ηθελα να μου πειτε πως καταλαβαινουμε οτι ενα κοκατιλ ειναι ας πουμε 2 3 μηνων? εχουν καποια διαφορα? Το τσουλουφι ειναι πιο μικρο εχω δει σε μερικα να εχουν στο προσωπο τους γκρι λες και λερωθηκε ας πουμε αυτο σημαινει οτι ειναι μικρο? διαφερει καθολου το χρωμα η το τσουλουφι? Στα μπατζυ μεχρι να γινουν ενος ετους μπορεις να το καταλαβεις το δειχνει κ το προσωπο τους αν ειναι μικρα..  τα κοκατιλ μεχρι ποσο μηνων εχουν τα σημαδια ενος "παιδιου" και ποια ειναι αυτα τα σημαδια ??? ελπιζω να μην ειναι χαζη η ερωτηση μου...... :Sign0007:  :Fighting0016:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Fighting0016:

----------


## vicky_ath

Θεμη τα ματακια των κοκατιλ ειναι μια ενδειξη της ηλικιας...τα μικρα κοκατιλ εχουν καταμαυρα ματια, ενω οσο μεγαλωνουν γυρω γυρω(στην ιριδα) αποκτουν καφε αποχρωση!

----------


## vagelis76

Επίσης το ράμφος και το φτέρωμα έχει διαφορά σε ένα μικρό από ένα ενήλικο.Καθώς και το στήσιμο ενός ενήλικου διαφέρει είναι πιο καμαρωτό ,πιο όρθιο,ενώ τα μικρά είναι πιο μαζεμένα και το κορμί τους γέρνει προς τα εμπρός.

----------


## Windsa

Όπως είπε η Βίκυ. Τα μάτια των μωρών ειναι πιο σκούρα και δεν ξεχωρίζεις εύκολο τη ίριδα απο το φακό του ματιού. Ενω μετά απο 3-4 μήνες φαίνεται πολυ καλύτερα.
Η στάση και το γενικό στήσιμο, όπως είπε κι ο Βαγγέλης μετράει. 

Το τσουλούφι - καθόλου, δεν δείχνει ουτε ηλικία, ουτε φύλο.
Το χρώμα του ράμφος/νυχιών δεν βοηθάει. Αλλάζει ανάλογα απο τη μετάλλαξη.
Το φτέρωμα - οχι πολύ. Απλα πιο συχνά τα Pearl μωρά έχουνε πέρλες. Αλλα και ενήλικα Pearl θηλυκά έχουν πέρλες επίσης.

Οποίος έχει λίγη εμπειρία θα καταλάβει τη παιδική φατσούλα και περιέργεια στα πουλάκια μέχρι 3 μηνών ))) ...

----------


## demis

Ευχαριστω για τη διαφωτηση!! και κατι αλλο μεχρι ποσο μηνων αλλαζουν τα χαρακτηρηστκα τους το φτερωμα, το χρωμα, και γενικα ολη η εμφανιση τους?

----------


## Windsa

..μέχρι 2-3 μηνών ειναι σχετικά εύκολο να καταλάβεις οτι είναι μωρό...μετα μέχρι να περάσει τη πρώτη πτεροροια (8-10 μηνών)... μετά τη πρώτη πτεροροια σχεδόν αδύνατο να μάθεις τη ηλικία του.
Να προτιμάς πουλιά που φοράνε τα δακτυλίδια κλειστού τύπου, εκει γράφει έτος γεννήσεις....ετσι θα ξέρεις τουλάχιστον κατι παραπάνω και δεν θα μπορέσουν να σου πουλήσουν πουλί 5-10 χρονών )))

----------


## demis

Λογικα την ανοιξη θα χουν φερει πουλια που ειναι γεννημενα το 2011 και εννοειται με δαχτυλιδι αυτη τη φορα. κ ας ελπιζουμε οτι δεν θα χρειαστει να παρω απο πετσοπ!!

----------

